# 15.3 hw maxi cob...



## sbennison (8 June 2010)

Going to view him on saturday what do you think?

15.3 hw maxi cob.. Excited  ...








Hope you can see it?? xxx


----------



## FionaMc (8 June 2010)

I LOVE him! Hope he's as good as he looks!


----------



## sbennison (8 June 2010)

Me too im sooo excited.. just hope he is not a plod they said he aint.. xx


----------



## Camel (8 June 2010)

Lovely, I hope he's a gentle giant because he look like he has some power in that neck of his!!  I bet he would look even more gorgeous au naturale with a mane and feathers  

xx


----------



## Toast (8 June 2010)

Just my type of cob. Hes fab! 
x


----------



## sbennison (8 June 2010)

Ooo no we dont do mane and feathers lol!! they said he is really soft motuhed and gentle .. xx


----------



## ilovecobs (8 June 2010)

looks quite nice, quite roman nosed tho, i know it is acceptable for cobs but i love and totally agree with the saying that a cob should have the backside of a cook and the head of a lady  I have to say i love those shoulders!


----------



## Brandy (8 June 2010)

What a neck and shoulder!! He looks a really nice sort. The only teeny bad point I would say is that he looks a bit too roman nosed for me - or thatmay be the pic?


----------



## ilovecobs (8 June 2010)

I agree, if they can pull it off well, they are best hogged and trimmed, he pulls it off great


----------



## sbennison (8 June 2010)

Whats roman nosed? lol how thick do i sound..

I hope he looks as nice and the picture..

xx


----------



## alainax (8 June 2010)

sbennison said:



			Whats roman nosed? lol how thick do i sound..

I hope he looks as nice and the picture..

xx
		
Click to expand...

Its a convex profile, google it - loads of better desciprtions than mine come up lol!! 

I like him


----------



## sbennison (8 June 2010)

Okay thanks.. xx


----------



## Sparkles (8 June 2010)

Ditto, from a showing point of view, his head's too common for my liking....BUT, that said, he does look kind and a nice sort if you're looking for a fun all-rounder and the bridle he's in does not flatter him. You could 'pretty' his head up to a certain extent to flatter him more with correctly fitted tack on him  Just check when you see him too, have a look at his hind legs...not close enough to tell properly but it looks like there's the thickened skin and his hocks look a very tad cappy to me possibly there. But again,it could just be the angle of the photo, so it's only something to check when you see him in the flesh!

Good luck!


----------



## Brandy (8 June 2010)

Binky I do always seem to agree with you!

Was just about to add, the noseband does him no favours, too thin.

Re roman nose - look above the noseband and you will see his nose appears to stick out, like a lump almost. The opposite of have a dished face.


----------



## Sparkles (8 June 2010)

Haha great minds!


----------



## sbennison (8 June 2010)

Blimmin Hell ... Picky or what haha only joking..

Im not looking for the next hoys superstar im looking for a maxi cob to do some shows and on my budget cant really be that picky.. 

Thanks anyway guys i cant wait too see him even if he is roman nosed still makes no odds! Its a nose at least he has one..

He will be vetted too soo any problems will be seen.

Thank You Again - You can always count on hho forum horsey people to help! xxx


----------



## Sparkles (8 June 2010)

Hope it goes ok. He looks like you could have a lot of fun on him doing a bit of everything!


----------



## sbennison (8 June 2010)

is it a bad thing he is roman nosed would he not get placed because of it? Thanks


----------



## Sparkles (8 June 2010)

Yeah, it's not a conformation fault as such, but it detracts from the attractiveness and just makes them look common/less refined. It's quite common in the cold draught type breeds such as shire etc. 

A lot of people don't\won't like them, so is down to the judges preference. But I don't know a lot that do tbh.

Edited - you could detract it more by putting him in a proper noseband though which would flatter it more slightly. Obv won't change how his face his built but decept the eye more. Put it up right by the protrudingcheek bone nearly and have a thick noseband probably 1 3/4", possible 2" if he is really heavy in person. Along with matching sized browbands etc.


----------



## sbennison (8 June 2010)

ooo you have put me off a bit now :-( he is 3.5 hours away so dont want to travel that long as i do want something that is going to get placed.. xx


----------



## blacksabbeth (8 June 2010)

I think hes gorgeous and the nose would not bother me,but i will be biased as my girl is a cob x with a slight roman nose but i love it and i have also always heard an old tale of rub a roman nose everyday and you will recieve good luck in the future,i must say i have had nobody comment on my horses nose and because of her head carriage it seems to change her look and give her more class,which many people have commented on,lol.Anyway i think hes gorgeous and like you said hes not going to be a hoys winner,but just an everyday winner in your eyes if you decide to buy him.Good luck.x


----------



## sbennison (8 June 2010)

Thank you .. I would really like to do some ridden cob/maxi cob classes and maybe get placed nothing major but as soon as i seen him i fell in love i did think his head nose looked a bit diffrent but didnt really think anything of it untill i posted him on here :-( .. xxx


----------



## Sparkles (8 June 2010)

We're not saying don't go for it...only giving you answers to your original question to keep in mind when you go and see him. If there's noticable things just in a photo, it'll *generally* mean it'll be noticable to a judge that's all..so it's just a case of bearing that in mind when it comes down to the final decision after you've seen him to whether he's the perfect horse for you,and if so, the best way of working his turnout to flatter him


----------



## sbennison (8 June 2010)

Cropped a few pics and will ring tommorow and ask he has got one..

But do you think he deffo has one.. 

As i said i do really like him but dont want to get something if its not going to get placed.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Sparkles (9 June 2010)

Yes, he does.

See from the eyes, the face goes 'out' slightly...that can be made less to seem less so from the right size noseband. However, it's the sloping lip part you can't really do anything to change it drastically. 

Go and see him, and if you really like him, go from there and decide. If you decide he'snot the one...then find a nice pub on the way back for lunch and drinkies and made a day of it


----------



## sbennison (9 June 2010)

Sounds Good  only probs is the oh is already moaning because its on sat when the england match is haha! He is priced at £3,500 no neg do you think its a fair price.? xx


----------



## Sparkles (9 June 2010)

What's he done so far and how old?


----------



## sbennison (9 June 2010)

6 years old, been hunting and is schooled well... comes with tack x


----------



## blacksabbeth (9 June 2010)

I would also be inclined to ask at what hes done at that price?I must admit if you grew his forelock long he would look absolutely stunning!But i love the hairy side of a cob but you would have to grow his feathers also,he,he,he would look so charming and handsome!I went to show not long ago where a roman nosed cob was up against welshies,etc and he got placed everytime,but every judge is different.x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 June 2010)

Many cobs who have no Welsh breeding have Roman noses, so this doesn't have to be a problem, especially at smaller shows.  His blaze tends to make the nose look more roman than it actually is, particularly when combined with that dreadful noseband.  It could just be the photograph but I would be more concerned that he is much heavier in front than he is behind. He also looks to be somewhat overweight (the wrinkles in his neck) and I agree with the poster who said check out his hind fetlocks carefully, as in the photo there appears to be evidence of thickened skin.  But is possible for photos to exaggerate features or to just not show things clearly e.g. what looks like thickened skin could just be poor trimming of the feather.  I will say that I like cobs but I don't think he would be for me.  However, if you liked the look and sound of him for the price, when you first saw the advert I do think that you should go and look at him as arranged.  You certainly shouldn't be swayed by the opinions of people you have never met, who I am sure have varying amounts of experience and expertise, before you have even seen the horse in the flesh. Do let us know how you go on.


----------



## sbennison (9 June 2010)

It would take me ages to grow out haha! i like the hogged look! 

I think i will go and have a look @ him and see i did think he looks really heavy infront too.. i like cobs with really big bums...

They said they hogged him because he gets hot and itcy :-( im thinking sweet iche maybe xx


----------



## blacksabbeth (9 June 2010)

Ditto,totally agree hence why i said every judge is different on the day,but see how you get on and keep us up to date on what happens.What kind of horse are you after i know your looking at this cob,but what about a coloured?x


----------



## sbennison (9 June 2010)

Looking for a hw cob can be coloured i actually really like coloureds ;-) xx


----------



## blacksabbeth (9 June 2010)

Hhhmmm,sounds bit dodgy to me,but i could be wrong?I would be thinking along the lines of sweetitch?just go and see him and make sure you have thorough look and see how you get on?I keep my eye out just incase,my friend had a tri-coloured for sale,a heavyweight gypsy vanner,i find out if its still for sale and i will PM you at later date if shes still for sale and post you some pics if she is,but i want to find out how you get on with this chunky lad first.x


----------



## Sparkles (9 June 2010)

As a general hunting/All rounder cob, then yes he's worth it, the bigger heavier ones which move well, are well schooled, forwards but quiet and capable of jumping too tend to fetch a lot and they're worth their weight in gold  So if this is what you want him for, then yes, he'd be worth spending it if he all of that.

However, if you're spending that much specifically for County level Maxi Showing - I wouldn't be inclined to spend that much for that sole purpose.


----------



## Sparkles (9 June 2010)

sbennison said:



			It would take me ages to grow out haha! i like the hogged look! 

I think i will go and have a look @ him and see i did think he looks really heavy infront too.. i like cobs with really big bums...

They said they hogged him because he gets hot and itcy :-( im thinking sweet iche maybe xx
		
Click to expand...

Or mites.....which would explain the thickened skin on his legs [if it is thickened skin of course]. If the legs needed to be clipped out for mites, then makes sense to do the full works and hog it etc too.


----------



## sbennison (9 June 2010)

I am looking for showing mainly too much of a scarey cat to evenn think about hunting lol.. Will go and see him and see what i think  keep you eyes out please guys and pm me if you see something nice i only have 3.5 to spend and i am in the north west. xx


----------



## blacksabbeth (9 June 2010)

Good point about the mites i should know better,especially my boy being a friesian x cob!he has to have an injection for mites otherwise he goes stir crazy!!But he is in fall bloom with hair,lol.No problem will definetly keep my eye out.x


----------



## blacksabbeth (9 June 2010)

How about a bum like this?Lol,sorry had to do it,my boy is heavyweight and got a chunky butt?


----------



## Sparkles (9 June 2010)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y52/Arko_III/buster/sexyy.jpg


So's he 


I know mites are buggers aren't they! Our other cob [hogged cobby not hairy] suffered with them terribly bless him. Even injections didn't work on their own! He's a freisian x cob too


----------



## sbennison (9 June 2010)

lovely i have a fresianxcob but he is just a happy hacker and hates schooling with a passion he is going to a 5 star happy hacking home on the weekend he is 15yrs old xx


----------



## LizzieJ (9 June 2010)

I'd be worried that you'd only be able to put a really small saddle on him, he's so short in the back and those shoulders will make it sit even further back!  My 17hh hunter is pretty short backed but nothing like him and she can only take a 17 inch saddle.


----------



## blacksabbeth (9 June 2010)

Oohh,thats interesting my boy loves schooling but hacking we have to keep it interesting otherwise he gets bored and hes only 10 years old,hes just shy of 16hh how big is yours?Your the first person i have met on here with a friesian x cob.I will post another pic to see if they look similar?x


----------



## Sparkles (9 June 2010)

Ours is a freisien x cob  I'll dig a piccy out...

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y52/Arko_III/buster/duke.jpg

He's just under 15.1hh.


----------



## sbennison (9 June 2010)

There is my boy! He is 15.2 xx


----------



## blacksabbeth (9 June 2010)

Heres head shot,





Just munching





And a photo from a lil while ago,





Hes the apple of my eye and being with him makes me proud,hes so much better looking in real life,any reason to show him off.lol.x


----------



## sbennison (9 June 2010)

There all lovely especially that showing pic binky please give me him :-( he would be perfect for me xx


----------



## blacksabbeth (9 June 2010)

Oooohhhh i love it!!!Both stunning horses send them my way,I will have to get a ridden now as moves like a friesian and done some dressage!x
Two people i have in common with whats the nature like mines a right gent on the ground and to ride and how big are they both?x


----------



## sbennison (9 June 2010)

he is 15.2 and chekky nature but not good to school can be bargy on the floor xxx


----------



## blacksabbeth (9 June 2010)

I have got to admit when i first got my lad he was bargy on the ground but after a few manner checks he was fine,not in a nasty way just with a bit of patience and work.Considering he tried double barreling me when i first in with him with a bowl of food,but it was more down to nerves,i think he had,had a bit of rough handling at some point,but now hes a big puppy who nearlys falls on you when being brushed as he finds it so relaxing,lol.Thats a nice size 15.2hh ,i thought my lad was 15.2hh until i measured him,lol.x


----------



## odd1 (9 June 2010)

he is rather short backed and also a bit dippy backed
and i would say too fat so watch the feet


----------



## Sparkles (9 June 2010)

Short coupled is good thing though 

He's 15.1hh, just bery slightly just under  He does a bit of everything really....adores hunting!!!


----------



## Theresa_F (9 June 2010)

I don't think he would go county level, unless he had amazing movement, but would be fine at local level.  His head could be improved with a 2" noseband and a very chunky bridle - this is what I use on our clydesdale, but she is allowed to have a big head, though she is not roman nosed - this comes from the shire.

His neck also looks a little long, compared to the rest of his body which is compact, but again this might be the photo.

Legs - if the skin is thick and folded this is due to mite damage and whilst can be managed, is more of a pain than one that has not been left.  Should you ever want to grow the hair out, it will be very difficult to maintain with damaged skin.

He could be a great all rounder, but not a top show cob, but you would be paying a lot more than £3,500 for him if he was.

Worth a look, but not if you want to show top level.  Sorry if I sound rude, but I am giving you my honest opinion.


----------



## Booboos (9 June 2010)

LizzieJ said:



			I'd be worried that you'd only be able to put a really small saddle on him, he's so short in the back and those shoulders will make it sit even further back!  My 17hh hunter is pretty short backed but nothing like him and she can only take a 17 inch saddle.
		
Click to expand...

This was my thought as well when I saw the photo. The neck is huge and shoulder very deep, while the back is very short. I don't know anything about showing and maybe this is what judges look for, but for me this is not very good conformation.


----------



## CeeBee (9 June 2010)

Perhaps it is the angle of the photo, but his front end almost looks too big for the back end? He does also look a little overweight. Having said that, I think he also looks lovely - I love a roman nose and if I was looking, I would definitely go and see him.
£3,500 for a maxi cob, including tack is a very good price. The good ones are like gold dust and are going for alot more than that, without having done very much, even in this current climate.


----------



## minesadouble (9 June 2010)

Echo the others - not going to be a top class show cob but you are not gonna find one for that money anyway. Helooks as though he could be a real good all-rounder type.

I would also check he's not parrot-mouthed - it may just be the way he's holding his top lip - we have a pony who pulls a similar face when he is concentrating. However if he is parrot mouthed this will also count against him in the show ring.


----------



## Sparkles (9 June 2010)

Ditto Therasa, pretty much what I was getting at  


I don't think he's overweight though, tbh. That wouldn't be my main concern. He's just a big built lad.

It could be the angle of the photo too, as he's facing slightly away with his backend which *could* be distorting the proportion. Either bad confo/turnout photography [both angle and tack contributing], or an attempted tactical photo, if his back end is actually weak to give the possibility that it could be bigger than the photo shows - rather than show it fully if that makes sense?
If it turns out he is a lot bigger built in front, see how he moves and if he's on in his forehand and down in the bridle  alot - this would be an explaination to why he'd be so built up in front.

Let us know how it goes anyway!  Take some videos of him when you see him too, that way, when you go away and have a think about it, you can watch the videos back again to analyse how he goes.


For that money if you are looking for county level, I'd be inclined to look at a few youngsters or ones in hairy form - you'd be suprised hoe much they change and can blossom!

[I am not saying get a true hairy gypsy cob and hogging it though!!! Don't do ittt! LOL. Just ones with average feather etc.]


----------



## Sparkles (9 June 2010)

Found some pics of our boy before we got clipper happy 

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y52/Arko_III/buster/972ee4e128db.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y52/Arko_III/buster/b30791b01443.jpg


[No...I'm not a hypocrite either lol, he doesn't have enough hair for Trad showing lol  Him and Hairy are completely different builds too ]


----------



## Brandy (9 June 2010)

The roman noce looks worse on the first photo due to the blaze being a bit narrower there. 

Really depends what you want to do with him - for local level showing I would say a bit overpriced. But not really up to standard for county level. 

If you want an all rounder and he can do a bit of everything and is safe and good to hack then I'd go for a look. 

He is short coupled but thenhe ought to be I'd think. I have a short coupled welsh C who has a 17 show saddle - just means getting the right saddle. It is very straight cut - which is what you want for showing anyway!


----------



## Shysmum (9 June 2010)

he is lovely, very kind looking, and he certainly doesn't look like a plod !! Good luck, fingers crossed. sm xxxx


----------



## sbennison (9 June 2010)

Hi guys thank you very much for all your help i can honestly say people on this forum are really nice and helpful think i would be lost without it now... 

Im still not sure about going to see him now just due to him being 3.5 hours away and when i have had a good look through his pictures i see what you mean he does look really heavy in front and his back legs just dont look right been looking at the ridden pics i would post but they have a rider on board and he looks gangly if that sounds right no real straight paces.. 

Maybe give it a miss and find something closer to home dont know if we are allowed to post link but what do you think of this lad?

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_29386.html 

??


----------



## sbennison (9 June 2010)

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/advert/11_yrs_15_3_hh_skewbald_irish_draught_x_cheshire/100291

???

This one 

xx


----------



## CeeBee (9 June 2010)

sbennison said:









There is my boy! He is 15.2 xx
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused now. Who's is this horse, is it the one you are going to see or one you already own?


----------



## royal (9 June 2010)

If you were looking for a happy hack/something to have a bit of fun on, I would say def go and see him.

but you sound like you are looking for a rosette winner, and why not!
But I'm afraid for me, this horse is not that.

He isn't short coupled, he is extremely short through the back and does not present a balanced picture at all - this in itself would immediately drop him down the line if in front of a good judge. He is also extremely thick set thru the neck (may be hard to work into an outline) and as you know, has a roman nose. It also appears that he could have slightly capped hocks (which are a definite no-no in the show ring), although its difficult to be absolutely sure about this - thats just what I can see. So a rosette machine he isn't....
(tho as others have said, it could be the way the pic has been taken so at the least, I would ask for other pictures before travelling 3.5 hours to see him to double check).

If you have your heart set on something to show and get placed on, for your budget, you may have to look at something v. young/green/inexperienced etc as £3.5K is probably not going to get you an established show cob...

Good luck - please let us know how you get on!


----------



## sbennison (9 June 2010)

Thank you as mentioned i know the budget is tight and am willing to get something green its not a problem.


----------



## moses06 (9 June 2010)

This is a nice animal - nothing a set of clippers and some decent tack couldn't sort out, maybe not HOYS but you could have alot of fun...
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/mark...details-horses-for-sale-under-3000_236295.htm


----------



## BobbyMondeo (9 June 2010)

I REALLY like the coloured you posted! I would be looking at him rather than the black cob , his conformation isnt great and i dont think he would do great in the show ring...the coloured however nicely marked and put together in my opinion


----------



## RoscoeBlue (9 June 2010)

i would be tempted to go see the black one - he looks a nice sort, nice head on him (allbeit he is roman nosed but where some judges dont like it, some find it desirable)
If you arent wanting to do county level you dont have a problem. I think he would do fine local.

He does look a bit overweight and short backed but the picture is taken slightly more to the front of him which could be why it looks this way. 

I dont think he is overpriced - cobs are becoming increasingly popular and personally i would pay more for a sane and sensible horse who may not be a future HOYS winner than i would pay for a HOYS Guaranteed horse that will break my neck before we can qualify

Think about what it is you want from a horse? Does he sound like he will do what you want to? I really like him.

I wouldnt put off going to see him - it is a long way but he may be 'the one' - if you dont see him u will always wonder!!

Not as keen on the coloured myself - for an 11 yr old he seems to be lacking muscle in certain areas (example: The arse end looks a bit teeny suggesting he doesnt work from behind properly - could accept this in a 4/5 yr old but an 11 yr old? Altho could be the pics.)

Do prefer the black tho, and you obviously had a good feeling about him when you saw the pics as you sounded excited!

U will know for sure if you go see him - perhaps you could make a day of it and see both in one long trip?

There is no such thing as too far for the right horse!!!

Good luck, hope you find 'the one' soon


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 June 2010)

I do prefer the skewbald (although he, too, is overweight) but again, I can't see that he is going to be successful as a maxi-cob at age 11.  If he was, he would have been successful by now.  As others have said, for your budget, you really will have to buy a youngster if you are going to show successfully at anything but local level.  And really if you only want to show at local level, there are more important considerations than his conformation, provided there is nothing too extreme in his confo.


----------



## Theresa_F (10 June 2010)

The hairy may be a possibility, but not as a show cob, but as a traditional.  My chap will stand out like that if I let him, so in the ring, I make sure as he halts he stands up.  Would give the coloured a miss - at 11 he is a bit old to start out showing and again he is not county standard.

If this helps, this is my lad, he is just under 15.1 but still growing, a tradtional and never will be a show cob - they are very different types, but he is county standard.  He won his class last year and went reserve champion as a five year old, and this year came second to what is one of the top show ponies in the country, Millpond Look at Me, so I was very pleased.

This is him as a five year old at Herts County .







and at BSPA championships where he took reserve champion in his section again to one of the top coloured natives.







He is quality, but will not win HOYS, but is capable of doing well at county level, will probably go to RIHS next year and some folks have said he could get to HOYS.  What makes him stand out is his movement, it is excellent for his type and puts him up the line.   He is just six and if I were to sell with today's prices he would be about £4,000 as he is a great all rounder and with no vices and excellent in all ways.

Hope that helps give you an idea of what to look for.


----------

